# Drugs for concentration?



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Are there any meds that have helped you (specifically) concentrate?

Adderall kind of made my brain FULL but veryyy disorganized so I don't think I have ADD.

Yes, I'm still awake at 7:30 am and want to kill things.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

Someone, anyone!!

Um, I've read up on ginger, ginko, sage oil...not sure if I can mix them with my wonderful benzo I just started.


----------

